# I need "The Wiz!" (Yet ANOTHER Flyer post )



## Jessum19 (Dec 31, 2019)

Maaan folks, I have a 10 year old son/collector and we can't find out the year of this Galaxy Flyer/Western Flyer for nothiby. Not lazy and actually love the thrill of the hunt but we haven't seen any bike image to match this. I've followed a lot of these forums and have learned ALOT to no avail. My son's 1st bicycle pick and it's his baby. The seat looks like a schwinn (says made in korea.) The guy he bought it from said it was his as a kid and he was in his 60's...hopefully removingbthis from the 80's reproduction list. The number on left side drop is "L259605" which is odd to me.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks like a 60's AMF manufactured bike, formerly Cleveland Welding Company.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I agree with GT plus wrong handlebars and seat and of course missing fenders. V/r Shawn


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 1, 2020)

*Western Auto was selling Galaxy Flyer models...
They had a lot of models in the mid 60s..
I'm old enough to remember seeing them...*


----------



## Jessum19 (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks guys. Yeah I was wondering about the fenders, however, the grips do say western flyer. The guy we acquired it from said it was his original bicycle from childhood. Also has the Komet Super rear hub which was found on the Western Flyers. Junior is hopeful it's a 60's model. Leaning towards ruling out Huffy because of the serial number starting with a letter as opposed to a number. It's just mind boggling because I can't find another Western Flyer in a 20 inch wheel muscle bike style. If it is indeed a 60"s model it is in GREAT shape! The one in the ad certainly looks very similar. Im gonna check and see if AMF has serial numbers similar to this one.


----------

